# Mobil Tankers



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have been trying to find a photograph of the SOVAC COMET of the mid 50's. I have found the Mobil Comet in the Gallery here and also on Photoship, but though this is probably the same vessel, I cannot find any of the Sovac Comet. I think it may have been Panamanian registered, and sported the wonderful cut out of Pegasus standing off the funnel. 

Can anyone direct me please ?

David
+


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

1955 MOBIL COMET. 1962 MOBIL EAGLE. 1965 WORLD MERCHANT. 1972 ZORINA. scrapped Kaohsiung 19/6/78.


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,David, That was my first ship to sail on, but when I joined her in drydock in Palermo she was already Mobil Comet, but while in Palermo she changed her name to Mobil Eagle, that was in September 1962 & Captain A.E.K. Brewer was in command. I had 7 happy months aboard, the cockroaches were a bit of a problem. The food was good but no A.C.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I was looking for 'Sovac' for a now departed friend. He was the RO and talked about Gulf to Paulsborough voyages around the Cape, so must have been during the Suez crisis 1956. It is for his wife, and came about because we were talking about a similar trip I did as RO on the Mobil Astral in 1967 at the Arab-Israeli time. We were diverted from a Gulf-Oz trip to Port de Bouc in the Med. She couldn't take in 31 days at sea on the return trip to the Gulf around the Cape. 

David
+


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

david.hopcroft said:


> I have been trying to find a photograph of the SOVAC COMET of the mid 50's. I have found the Mobil Comet in the Gallery here and also on Photoship, but though this is probably the same vessel, I cannot find any of the Sovac Comet. I think it may have been Panamanian registered, and sported the wonderful cut out of Pegasus standing off the funnel.
> 
> Can anyone direct me please ?
> 
> ...


Try this site(Thumb)
http://www.aukevisser.nl/mobil/id525.htm


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you for that. Much appreciated. I had forgotten Auk Visser's site. There are a couple of my photographs on there of the Mobil Astral, and of the Naess Sovereign

David
+


----------

